# Fire millipede care??



## Bob the thief (Jan 7, 2003)

Anyone know how hard these guys are to care for??
or any tips.

Also any dealers selling them would be nice .

(excludeing invetepet can't buy from them, underage"


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bob the thief _
> *Anyone know how hard these guys are to care for??
> or any tips.
> 
> ...


These need to be kept on peat/potting soil mix with a water dish. 

They like to climb, so I would suggest more of an arboreal setup, like a ten gallon set on it's end. Keep between 60F and 80F and from 70%-95% humdity. Pretty rainy in Madagascar this time of year. 

I have found that they will eat rotten wood, tree bark, fruits and veggies, especially a fondness for apples. 

Fire millipedes run $25, though I can offer you a better price if you find any for less. Shipping method is up to you, but I won't guarantee live arrival on anything less than next day.

I'll try to post some of my millipede setups for you soon (in the next few days). 

Paul


----------



## Bob the thief (Jan 7, 2003)

k thx, ill be sure to contact you when the weather clears up abit


----------



## Bob the thief (Jan 7, 2003)

btw www.invetepet.com


Madagascar Fire (Aphistogoniulus species) 
Ultra fiery coloration on legs and bright red bodies with black 
 4-5"+ $15.00


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 8, 2003)

There's a shipment coming in from Tanzania and Madagascar next week. Millipedes were requested.

If we get some in I'll see if I can do $12 or less for ya. Otherwise, the ones I can get you now I'd have to just match or slightly undersell the $15. Talk to you when things get warmer! Thanks much,

Paul


----------

